# Fashion Fail of the Week - Lady GAGA



## Geek (Mar 5, 2010)

Fashion Fail of the Week - Lady GAGA


----------



## Karren (Mar 5, 2010)

Ekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 5, 2010)

Uhhhh Lady Gaga, theres creative...then theres THAT.


----------



## Karren (Mar 5, 2010)

Some hotel is missing some meat??


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 5, 2010)

Uhmm...yeah. That doesn't look good.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Mar 6, 2010)

Rofl.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Bec688 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha I just expect this sort of thing from Gaga.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont think she even counts in this category. lol All her stuff is bound to be a fashion fail to everyone else.


----------



## kt.midnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Half the fun of Gaga is that her outfits are always over the top. This wedding cake / table cloths thing is just the latest outrage. She wore a lot of strange things in this week alone, including a seethru vinyl dress with a lobster hat, a watermelon and black superhero-esque bodysuit, a black lace full bodysuit with a black rose headpiece the size of a beach ball, and so on. It's kind of her shtick, and I, for one, love her for it.


----------



## AlinaAlan (Jan 17, 2011)

Persnickety Post! You had an extremely large occurrence. I have visited it earlier.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAA!  When I saw Fashion Fail of the Week I busted out laughing at the office...my boss probably think I' nutsss!!!!!  but yeah...I love her music...but the stying?  Meh....that God awful meat (look alike) dress....yikes!!!!!  She sure knows how to get attention...negative or not!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't see the pic, but I do remember the horrible meat dress...

Thank God, she has musical talent.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like the source of the pic is dead


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotcha!


----------



## Geek (Feb 17, 2011)

bump, I've replaced this with the meat dress hahaha


----------



## llehsal (Feb 17, 2011)

HAHAHA!!!! 

This was her for the Grammy's this year....with all he prosthetics (shoulders and face)..and oh....she is actually IN the egg.... :S


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yea... I completely agree. I was a lil concerned for Willow Smith sitting on her lap, looking like that. But if Will and Jada were cool, who am I to worry, right?


----------



## llehsal (Feb 18, 2011)

She moved from trying to be different to completely berzerk now...like serioulsy...what is she trynna look like here?  An alien?  She has them on her forehead as well...and she did NOT take them off after the show...I saw her on a morning show interview with those alien like attachments on....I fear for her sanity. LOL


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I guess it's part of her 'born this way' promo. She wants to be different, I guess.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 11, 2011)

Sigh...the nails she wore at this event creeped me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

erm, sorry folks. this year old thread got bumped by a spammer. their post was deleted.

Gaga has eccentric style.  Some things are going to turn out crazy cool, some things will be crazy bad.  Either way people are going to continue to talk about her lol


----------

